# JULY 2nd ACTUAL CONSTRUCTION ACTUALLY BEGINS!



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Its going to be a beautiful barn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

:clap: :happydance::happydance::clap:


It's going to go up fast!!

Enjoy watching that special dream become a reality..it is so exciting.

ENJOY!! 

_Keep the pictures coming..love to watch dreams come true!_
:wink:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I LOVE the stall fronts and doors!


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> I LOVE the stall fronts and doors!



Thank you! 
They came from Southern Building Systems in Blountville, TN.
Wood and all hardware is included. Excellent deal!
I also bought dutch doors from them for the outside doors.


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

Subbing! I want to see the end result


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing! How exciting <3


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

JULY 3rd - Day 2 of barn building.
Trusses delivered and all but the window in the wash area have been installed. Framing for dutch doors has been done.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow! That's going to be one beautiful barn!

I've seen smaller houses that haven't gone up this quickly! Kudos to your construction team.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awesome! Subbing so I can watch the progress!


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Morning of Friday, July 4th. 
Progress continues, TRUSSES!!


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Monday July, 7th, BACK AT WORK
Working on where the sliding doors will hang.
Gravel delivered for concrete.
Corner posts for stalls put in. 
Last picture is from the back of barn, up the aisle towards the front.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Gorgeous! I can't wait to see the final product.
My complements to the construction team, they're doing a nice job of it from what I can see.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Horseychick87 said:


> Gorgeous! I can't wait to see the final product.
> My complements to the construction team, they're doing a nice job of it from what I can see.


They really are doing an excellent job and I have never seen a construction team work so fast. They seem to have it all together. 
They came with excellent references and had built several horse barns and some cattle barns in the area. So I was able to see first hand several of their finished buildings. 
My husband and I, along with some other family members are going to finish the interior. Hope we can keep up the speed of progress.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Under roof and gravel down for concrete. Construction crew out of town for a week. so these are the last pictures till next week


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Excellent! We had a professional outfit come in and put up our pole barn. It's incredible how fast that type of building goes up and more incredible how the crew zips along - it's practically a dance. 

How big is your building? It looks large.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

How big is your building? It looks large.[/QUOTE said:


> It is 40x60 and 12 foot tall.
> 16 foot wide aisle with three 12x12 stalls, 10x12 wash area and a 14x12 feed room w/half bath on one side and three 12x12 stalls, a 10x12 storage area and a 14x12 tack room on the other side.


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like it will be gorgeous and I can't believe how quick it is going up! Congrats


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Shosadlbrd said:


> It is 40x60 and 12 foot tall.
> 16 foot wide aisle with three 12x12 stalls, 10x12 wash area and a 14x12 feed room w/half bath on one side and three 12x12 stalls, a 10x12 storage area and a 14x12 tack room on the other side.


 
That's quite grand - almost wasted on horses


----------



## Poco1990 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Very nice.*

Hope to have one ,one day. I day dream about it way to much.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Looking nice!


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Poco1990 said:


> Hope to have one ,one day. I day dream about it way to much.



I have been the same way about daydreaming on it. All my life, I have drawn out different barn plans of my DREAM BARN...almost has been a hobby...:lol:. 

I have had four other barns in my lifetime, including a current 6 stall barn that I still have and will use for something or other after this one is built. 
But none was my idea of the PERFECT BARN FOR ME. Just what we could afford at the time or with the one we have now, convert into a horse barn. 
Then my husband inherited some land and told me when it sold, I could have my barn. So here I am. I was laying in the bed the other night..trying to grasp the reality of it. I have imagined it all my life and now its come to life. Hard to believe, really.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow. So beautiful. I love seeing dreams like this come true!!  Can't wait to see her when she is finished!


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow subbing! Can't wait to see the result!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Alright, first let me say that I am so happy for you that your dream is coming true after a long wait. I can't wait to see the finished product. That said, I must admit, I am a little (lot) jealous.  I bet you will have some happy horses in that barn.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

It's so lovely!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Waiting for some new pictures.......


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Waiting for some new pictures.......



Concrete may be poured on Tuesday.
Contractors out of town until next Wednesday. 


Nothing new until then. :-(


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

:mrgreen:No problem, I will wait


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Monday July, 14th.
CONCRETE TRUCK ARRIVES!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

It looks great! I wish mine was going up that fast. Similiar dimensions though. Mine is 30x36 with 6 10x 12 stalls but one of the stalls is really my tack room/ feed room and I am not sure excatally on the height. We keep getting taller so we can have more hay storage. But it is a traditional post and beam like yours too. Aslo going with the metal roof. But I am just getting the galvinzed steel not painted. We are building it all on our own with help from friends so its going pretty slow but hoping it will be compete by the end of summer. Good luck with every thing looks awesome!


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Gizmo said:


> It looks great! I wish mine was going up that fast. Similiar dimensions though. Mine is 30x36 with 6 10x 12 stalls but one of the stalls is really my tack room/ feed room and I am not sure excatally on the height. We keep getting taller so we can have more hay storage. But it is a traditional post and beam like yours too. Aslo going with the metal roof. But I am just getting the galvinzed steel not painted. We are building it all on our own with help from friends so its going pretty slow but hoping it will be compete by the end of summer. Good luck with every thing looks awesome!


Good luck with yours too. 
We will be installing the fronts, partitions and back walls of stalls ourselves. Also will be finishing the tack and feed room after the barn crew has framed them in. Plus my husband will be doing the electrical and plumbing. 
I see things slowing down a bit after the contractors leave, but hoping not too much..I am so ready to get my horses moved in.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

The concrete...


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

That's some might fine concrete you got poured there. ;-) (It's far too early in the morning for me to make much sense yet, LOL.)


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Wednesday July 16th, crew is back from vacation and back to work. 
Tracks installed for large sliding doors on ends. Back door to feed room. 
Siding almost complete on the sides.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

July 17th, Siding pretty much finished


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow! I bet you are one happy camper


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love that barn, I am going to visit you when it's done and bring my horse!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

How much were your sliders? I'm doing big sliding doors on the front like yours but I am depating upon doing sliders on the stall doors because they seem to be really exspensive every where I look.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Gizmo said:


> How much were your sliders? I'm doing big sliding doors on the front like yours but I am depating upon doing sliders on the stall doors because they seem to be really exspensive every where I look.


I am not sure of the cost. 
The big sliders and doors were just included in the overall quote of the barn. 
And my stall fronts and doors came complete with them too.


----------



## Spiritandjuniper4711 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> How much were your sliders? I'm doing big sliding doors on the front like yours but I am depating upon doing sliders on the stall doors because they seem to be really exspensive every where I look.


What I am going to do when I build my barn is hire a contractor to build my stalls and stall doors. It will be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Spiritandjuniper4711 said:


> What I am going to do when I build my barn is hire a contractor to build my stalls and stall doors. It will be a lot cheaper.


I got my stall fronts and outer doors for stalls from Southern Building Systems in Blountville, TN. They came complete with ALL wood and hardware. Excellent deal and excellent service. 
They have a webpage.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay, today was a day of BUTTERFLIES and CHRISTMAS TYPE EXCITEMENT!!
THEY DID THE FRAMING OF THE TACK ROOM, FEED ROOM, AND HALF BATH!!
Just seeing an area/room actually take shape really helped to bring my imagination more to reality. (Does that make sense?)


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It is going to look good - you'll be spending all your time in the barn and the house will gather dust.

What are the plans for the ceiling in the two rooms? Will they become storage areas?


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> It is going to look good - you'll be spending all your time in the barn and the house will gather dust.
> 
> What are the plans for the ceiling in the two rooms? Will they become storage areas?


The small loft areas over the tack and feed rooms will most likely be used for a tack trunk or two of out of season blankets and such. And if enough height, for storing my carts, that I am not using at the moment.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That's pretty much what I did with my little tack room - I've got extra pails, etc., up there to free up floor space.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Monday July 21st. 
Flooring put over Tack and feed rooms
Front and rear double sliding doors put up.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

So basically I believe all that is left for them to do is to install the outer doors to the stalls and the guttering. 

I am getting them to quote putting in the stall fronts. Just kind of waiting to see what the final tally is so far. You know how it goes, you change this, add this, discard this...so waiting to see what that will be.

I have been VERY PLEASED with all the work they have done so far. The details and insight that they have done, far exceeds what I could ever have imagined and hoped for. 

I would highly recommend this crew if anyone is in the area of Wythe County or surrounding counties of Virginia. 
I have known these boys since they have been in school and they have created their own construction crew after gradutating from Virgina Tech. I have seen other barns they have built and like I said, I have been completely happy with all they have done so far. 

Will continue sharing pictures till they completely finish and then I will start a new thread of my husband, son, son in law and myself working on the inside, plumbing and electric. 
Doubting it will be as quick as the shell has been.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

July 22nd, a sneak peek as work begins today. 
And they will be installing my stall fronts, instead of my husband and I doing it.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

July 22nd end of the work day. 
I think other then waiting for the guttering guy, the contractors will be finished tomorrow.
Today they installed the paddock doors and were given the go ahead to install the stall fronts. So they have gotten all six fronts put in and will do the sliding stall doors tomorrow. 
I am beyond ecstatic. I truly think their work compares with Morton. They have been very good about details, that I didn't even think about.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It is looking good and is now crying out for corrals and paddocks to surround it -- what were your plans for those, Shosadlbrd?


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> It is looking good and is now crying out for corrals and paddocks to surround it -- what were your plans for those, Shosadlbrd?


Well since my husband and I still plan to finish the back walls and partition of the stalls, the tack and feed room walls, plus the plumbing and electricity. 
Thinking the paddocks will be next year. 
But my plan is to put down crusher run behind the barn and on the sides, so I can work my horses around the barn, when the ring is too wet. Will also have the back side of it where I can partition off as a sacrifice area or smaller work area. I have 13 acres that will be fenced off eventually into 7 paddocks of varying size. 
Also plan to add an outdoor wash area plus a bin for sawdust. 
My 25 acre pasture (where the majority of my horses are now) is right next to the barn area. There will be a fenced alley that will lead to the barn area, without having to go through any other areas. 
And then my ring and round pen are right in front of the new barn.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

JULY 23rd OTHER THEN THE GUTTERING WHICH WILL BE DONE ON FRIDAY, THE FIRST PHASE (CONTRACTORS BUILDING THE BARN AND PUTTING IN THE STALL FRONTS) IS DONE! 
AND THEY EVEN CLEANED UP AFTER THEMSELVES!
NEXT PHASE WILL BE MY HUSBAND AND I DOING THE KICK WALLS, PARTITIONS, FINISHING THE TACK AND FEED ROOM PLUS PLUMBING AND ELECTRIC. 
When we start that, I will start a new thread. It doubt it will go as fast as this did...LOL.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

And just showing again, the wash area and feed room plus the tack room and storage area. 
Two of the areas we will be doing the work ourselves.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I am so jealous! It looks so good and the stall fronts are gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I am so jealous! It looks so good and the stall fronts are gorgeous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. I am pleased with the stall fronts. The company that built them is only a couple hours from me. 
My husband is going to build a mini-duplicate stall for my 32 inch miniature stallion.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Shosadlbrd said:


> My husband is going to build a mini-duplicate stall for my 32 inch miniature stallion.


Very cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I think if I was having such a beautiful barn built I'd be having the contractors put in a bedroom too... Heck I'd just sleep in the stall with my girl although I'm not sure she'd appreciate that


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, that is coming along so nicely! I'm certainly jelly


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

So beautiful!!


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Any updates? I'd love to see how it turned out!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice !


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

No updates at this point. Still using my other barn till this one is complete. It may be spring when this one is finished. Will update with pictures then.


----------

